# picture comes out blue in light box, canon Mark 3 5d



## Roomka (May 5, 2014)

trying to setup this camera and keep getting blue pics, i put in a grey card but no luck.


----------



## bratkinson (May 7, 2014)

It would appear you don't fully understand what White Balance is and/or your camera is still set for Automatic White Balance (AWB).

Here's a quick tutorial that should be of help.
Understanding White Balance


----------



## gsgary (May 7, 2014)

It could be 1 of many things, light tent is not pure white (I would never use one) grey card is not 18% grey, camera is set incorrectly, expensive gear does not give perfect results unless you know how to use them


----------



## Dao (May 7, 2014)

What kind of light did you use for the photo?


----------



## ShaneF (May 7, 2014)

I think there is a similar thread about this

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...y/358870-not-accurate-colors-mark-iii-5d.html


----------



## gsgary (May 7, 2014)

ShaneF said:


> I think there is a similar thread about this
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...y/358870-not-accurate-colors-mark-iii-5d.html



Yes a case of all the gear no idea


----------



## KmH (May 7, 2014)

Duplicate - Closed.


----------

